# CT (Dudley) swap, 4/18/21



## 66TigerCat (Mar 25, 2021)

Just saw this announcement on Facebook. Looking forward to it.






						Old Bikes Club | OUTDOOR BIKE SWAP CONNECTICUT 4/18/21  800-336-B-I-K-E (2453) for info
					

OUTDOOR BIKE SWAP CONNECTICUT 4/18/21  800-336-B-I-K-E (2453) for info




					www.facebook.com


----------



## catfish (Mar 25, 2021)

Great news !!!!


----------



## catfish (Mar 25, 2021)

ALL MAKES AND BRANDS OF BIKES WELCOME AND REPRESENTED _The bicycle show and swap will be held on: *Sunday 4/18/21* at. 1017 Riverside drive North Grosvenordale (Thompson) CT CONVENIENT TO MA- RI- CT and worth the Ride from anywhere !! BUYERS AND APPRAISERS AVAILABLE FOR FREE EVALUATIONS and purchase. Show and Swap HOURS: 8am 'till  12 noon outdoors Display Spaces are $25 each featuring FREE Admission to the public !   MASKS REQUIRED OUR 41 st  DUDLEY BIKE. Show. 5th one one at this location (formerly Dudley Bike Show) MARK YOUR CALENDARS There are STILL SOME SPACES LEFT to set up and sell your unwanted bicycles and bike gear. Our outdoor Bike show 4/18/21 BICYCLES, PARTS and accessories WORTH THE RIDE FROM ANYWHERE. SUNDAY. APRIL 18th 2021 . come shop for bikes or set up and sell. ALL KINDS of Parts and accessories too. Dealers from Many States attending Road bikes, Mountain bikes, Cruisers, High Wheels, Stingrays, Hard tire Safety bicycles, Customs. Choppers, motorized bikes. If it has wheels and pedals it is welcome here !!! BRING OUT YOUR OLD BICYCLES TO BE APPRAISED and BOUGHT OR SOLD COME JOIN US as a Visitor or a Vendor *ALL MAKES AND MODELS WELCOME* Bike_ Shops* Collectors* and *General public* *The bicycle show and swap will be held on: *SUNDAY 4/18/21 1017 Riverside Drive (rt 12) North Grosvenordale Thompson CT 06255 Show and Swap HOURS: 8-12 Setup 7 am Opens to public at 8 am Display Spaces are $25 each and good sized *FREE Admission! *Plenty of parking GPS or mapquest 1017 Riverside Drive North Grosvenordale CT (Thompson) 06255









2:36 AM​


----------



## catfish (Mar 25, 2021)

This is a great swap meet !!! Spread the word !!!!


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 1, 2021)

Yay !


----------



## Barto (Apr 1, 2021)

Yes, yes, YES!!!!!  I may actually set up a table and sell off some unneeded parts!!!


----------



## Driftpr (Apr 7, 2021)

Anyone interested on this bicycles up for sale.Requires payment to be delivered at the show let me know.
















Rollfast 24” $300
Columbia $350
Schwinn Hornet 26” $875

** OFFERS ALSO WILL BE CONSIDERED **


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 7, 2021)

Just curious who does the appraisals at this show? V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Apr 7, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Just curious who does the appraisals at this show? V/r Shawn



For bike values, or amount of vendors?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 7, 2021)

catfish said:


> For bike values, or amount of vendors?



Bike values


----------



## catfish (Apr 7, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Bike values



I don't think there is anyone person deticated to appraising values. But there are a lot of people at this meet that would be qualified imo.


----------



## catfish (Apr 7, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Bike values



I think Mike put that in the ad to draw in non bike people.


----------



## Barto (Apr 8, 2021)

catfish said:


> I think Mike put that in the ad to draw in non bike people.



I would be afraid to ask!   A quote would go like this, 
Appraiser: You paid how much?  That was stupid...Why?
Me:  Ummm, well, I ah,  well I liked it!


----------



## catfish (Apr 12, 2021)

This coming Sunday !!! 

 Who is going?


----------



## Barto (Apr 12, 2021)

Yup, I'll be their.....


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 14, 2021)

I'll be there. Looking forward to it. 


catfish said:


> This coming Sunday !!!
> 
> Who is going?


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 14, 2021)

It’s this Sunday 4/18/21 . Yay


----------



## bikejunk (Apr 15, 2021)

Be their just to buy pre war European and really old crap -a great show


----------



## rustyjones (Apr 15, 2021)

This is a great outdoor venue! Last year was a great turn out, tons of vendors and plenty of buyers. Mike is one of the best!!


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 17, 2021)

This Swap is Tomorrow 4/18/21 .


----------



## Jimmy Red (Apr 18, 2021)

Any pictures from the swap  ?


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 18, 2021)

Great turn out and swap. Thank you to all that set up and attended. There were lots of goodies to ogle and purchase. Thank you @rustyjones  for the seat posts. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 18, 2021)

More pics from the swap.















































































M


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 18, 2021)

Thanks for the pics--I spied a couple of gems in there! V/r Shawn


----------



## 66TigerCat (Apr 18, 2021)

Another great swap. Many thanks to Mike for hosting again.


----------



## Jimmy Red (Apr 18, 2021)

Thank you for the pictures. Sorry I missed it. 
Who owned the coppertone mini twin?
Did it sell ?


----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2021)

It was a great day, and a great swap meet. It was good to see everyone!


----------



## TrustRust (Apr 18, 2021)

*The CT meet even had a twin waterfall just behind the swap area !!
Thanks again to Mike who has been doing this meet in that area for decades !!*


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## BFGforme (Apr 18, 2021)

Black straight bar is sweeeeeet


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 19, 2021)

Who owns(ed) the Indian!  Looks like a great swap!


----------



## catfish (Apr 19, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Who owns(ed) the Indian!  Looks like a great swap!



Local guy who wanted to see what it was worth. He took it home.


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (Apr 20, 2021)

Had a great time and was nice to see everyone again. Bought a '46 Westy and a Rudge.


Please don't forget the Wethersfield Swap on Sunday June 13th.
Please help spread the word. Thanks

https://fb.me/e/2eUse5C0W


----------

